# Hives after being in the woods



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hi,

We have been riding with Breeze in the woods this week and it seems that everytime we come home, she develops hives on various part of her body. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason about the hives. She doesn't seem to be itchy and her behaviour doesn't change, so we are not super worried, but still thought we'd ask for your opinions here. Attached is a picture of Breeze (just because) and of today's hives. I should also mention that they usually disappear overnight.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

it still makes sense to wash her off with clean water upon you return. they may not cause issues now, but if by any chance they get scratched, they can. furthermore, allergens build up with time to lead into some bigger issue, just like with us. also make sure no bug bite is in between those.

P.S, lovely picture on the couch, we have those too))))


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Hives like those in the summertime are usually caused by bug bites or some contact with some plants, like pricker bushes. Unfortunately, there's not much to be done about either.

For field work in meadows and such where tall grass can lead to both, try the chest protectors at gundogsupply.com


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions. I tend to leab towards the bug bites causing the hives as we have been riding for the last couple of days, and both days Breeze hasn't had any hives. What has changed?? Mosquitoes have finally subsided. We can stop and not feel like we are being lifted by the swarms of mosquitoes, so i am inclined to think that it was a reaction to the amount of bug bites.


----------

